# What polishes are your fall staples???



## XxXxX (Aug 16, 2010)

I know I'll be wearing:

OPI I'm Not Really A Waitress 
OPI Lincoln Park At Midnight
OPI Not In Kansas Anymore...Red (This one is old!)
OPI Outback Aphrodisiac (Old too!)
Sephora by OPI Dark Room
OPI 20 Candles on My Cake
OPI St. Petersburgandy

Those are my fall shades!!

What about you??

Feel free to post bottle pics or swatches or NOTDs!!!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 20, 2010)

Chanel Paradoxal
Chanel Rouge Noir
China Glaze Emerald Sparkle
China Glaze Midnight Mission
China Glaze Emerald Fitzgerald
OPI Lincoln Park After Dark
OPI William Tell Me About OPI
OPI Teal Sky We Drop


----------



## ruthless (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm kind of a non conformist when it comes to polishes, I wear whatever I want to all year round. Probably because the climate I live in has no winter-just summer, and rain.  I do like me a nice holiday and halloween manicure though!


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 20, 2010)

Chanel Paradoxal
OPI You Don't Know Jacques
Orly Wandering Vine
OPI Louvre Me, Louvre Me Not
OPI Russian Navy
and any of the OPI berry reds in the Swiss collection - which I don't have yet, but soon will.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 22, 2010)

As of now:

- Chanel Paradoxal
- OPI Louvre me Louvre me Not
- OPI You Don't Know Jacques
- Color Club Haute Couture
- Color Club Electronica
- Essie Fishnet Stockings
- Essie Sexy Divide
- ChG Rodeo Fanatic
- Zoya Casey
- Zoya Envy

I'm partial to vampy shades so fall is my fave nail polish season


----------



## Nicala (Aug 23, 2010)

Sephora by OPI Metro Chic!


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicala* 

 
_Sephora by OPI Metro Chic!_

 
^Yep.

-CG Lubu Heels
-CG Recycle

I recently bought OPI You Don't Jacques, but I haven't tried it yet.  Via the swatches though, I think it will be a staple.  I also plan to purchase Illamasqua Muse and SOPI Under My Trench Coat.


----------



## Meisje (Aug 23, 2010)

Sephora by OPI - *Dark Room* (muddy green, no shimmer)
Sephora by OPI - *Under My Trench Coat *(muddy taupe with shimmer)

Sephora - *09 Brownie* (deep brown)

Revlon - *907 Steel-her Heart* (pearlized mid-grey)

And I always alternate with "mannequin hands," no matter what the season, usually using OPI's *Sand in my Suit*.


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 24, 2010)

Oooh I love mannequin hands! I do that too all seasons and also alternate pinks between whatever colors of the season I'm wearing! just cuz I love pinks


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am loving the berry reds/wines/purples. Just bought OPI's A to Z-urich and I have my eye on some of Nubar's Vino and Sephora By OPI's It's in My Purse. It makes me happy that my two favorite colors-red and purple-are the trends this year!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDubiVTShLI


----------



## Daph_ (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't have colors that I only wear in certain seasons or whatever, but I tend to grab more vampies and such when it gets colder. 

  	Some of my current faves:
  	- Chanel Paradoxal
  	- OPI Black Cherry Chutney
  	- Ciaté Silhouette
  	- Kiko 245
  	- China Glaze Short & Sassy
  	- Essie Swing Velvet
  	- RBL Bruised
  	- RBL Orbis Non Sufficit


  	And Chanel Gondola is always one I tend to grab a lot haha


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't only wear certain colors in certain seasons either but right now I'm wearing "Classic Camel" and it's pretty fall-ish.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 3, 2010)

For the last two weeks I've been wearing MAC Seriously Hip. I grabbed this at a CCOs in Orlando it is a black with gold pearl. I usually don't do polish on my hands but this one called to me. I do live in South FL so there aren't too many rules as the weather doesn't drastically change.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 3, 2010)

I did a video! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you guys will check it out!


----------



## Nicala (Nov 3, 2010)

OPI My Private Jet


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 7, 2010)

That would be...OPI bullish on opi, but I do change them A LOT so I don't expect to be wearing any color more often then the other


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 23, 2010)

China Glaze *Hey Doll*
  	China Glaze *Ingrid*
  	Essie *Smokin' Hot*
  	Sephora by OPI *Fiercly Fabulous*
  	Sephora by OPI *Just a Little Dangerous*
  	Sephora by OPI *Already Famous*
  	Sephora by OPI *Go My Own Way*


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 23, 2010)

OPI You Don't Know Jacques is amazing!


----------



## CurlyCara (Nov 23, 2010)

Sparitual Too Hot To Handle
	Sparitual Hunk Of Burnin Love


----------



## Caderas (Nov 26, 2010)

So far, I've worn..

  	Wet n' Wild Shield
  	OPI Over the Taupe
  	OPI Coney Island Cotton Candy
  	Wet n' Wild Morbid

  	Today I'm planning on going for Wet n' Wild's Blue Moon!


----------



## jenii (Dec 1, 2010)

This year, I've mostly worn the China Glaze polishes that were released for Halloween. Well, I've been wearing Zombie Zest (glittery diseased green ) and Ick-A-Body (big orange glitter), because those were the only two I was interested in when the collection came out. I've also worn China Glaze's Dorothy Who? (blue glitter), and OPI's Light My Sapphire (dark blue).



Nicala said:


> OPI My Private Jet


	That is one of my favorite nail polishes EVER. I love how it looks kinda plain when you're indoors, but once the sun shines on it, RAINBOW SPARKLES~


----------



## dressedtokill (Dec 1, 2010)

OPI Lincoln Park at Midnight
  	Essie Little Brown Dress
  	Essie Sew Psyched
  	Sally Hansen Evening Fog
  	Sally Hansen Commander in Chic
  	China Glaze Foxy
  	China Glaze Classic Camel


----------



## Susanne (Dec 1, 2010)

I love Chanel Paradoxal and Particuliere at the moment, also Limited Addiction by Essie.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Dec 2, 2010)

I just bought Estee Lauder's Holiday color, Extravagent Night and am LOVING it   My other 2 colors have been OPI Ski Teal You Drop and Lauder's Surreal Violet.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 7, 2010)

Sinful San Franciso, Sinful Fiji and Zoya Indigo


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 19, 2010)

Adding: OPI Just a little Rosti At This. PERFECT dark red colour, looks really great on short, rounded nails!


----------

